# Today on RO Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Jan 25, 2009)

[align=center]













































*TODAY ON RO!*
* Sunday, 25th January 2009*
*










































*

* 
Birthdays*






arty:


* If you have celebrated a birthday, are due to celebrate a birthday, gotcha day, or other special day, please let us know  HERE!  *



*
****STOP PRESS!!!!*****[/align][align=center]We have a NEW PHOTO CONTEST UP AND RUNNING! 
[/align][align=center]ENTER HERE:[/align][align=center]:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:[/align][align=center]* HOPPY VALENTINE'S PHOTO PHILES CONTEST! *
:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:
*



News!




*
*Revverress* lost her beloved bunny  Noel.  Binky free girly...*
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:




**Flopsy* also lost her beloved bunny  Fluffy.  Binky free Fluffy...
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:





*Sabine* wants to know what you think or  REW bunnies!  What about their silly antics?




*



**RexyRex* wants to know how you knew  who your heart bunnies are? 









Check out this video *Slavetoabunny* has posted of  a miracle named Vinny 








*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears *shares cute pictures of Fluffy  turning into an uppy-eared bunny! 








*TinysMom* has a request for all of us in the coming weeks to  take more pictures, update medical records and spend more quality time with our buns... 










*Almi* has a question about ordering  Kleenmama's pellets?  Can you help? The order needs to be placed soon!








*Jenk* wants to know how she can  deter cage-biting.  Do you have any ideas?








*Boz* has posted about a sad situation involving  600 rescued dogs in Seattle 
:sad:



Check out these funny pictures that *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears *has posted of  polar bears! 









Do you shop at World Market? They are  closing some stores!  Check out the thread to see if it's the one near you!
anic:



*kherrmann3* has posted the  Yahoo Top 25 Fattest and Fittest cities! 








Go and wish good luck to *TinysMom* who has a  job interview for this coming Wednesday! 




*GOOD LUCK!*









 *MYSTERY BUNNY*




* Who is this?!





*





[/align][align=center]*



RO** STAR!



*
[/align] 
[align=center] *Today's STAR is..... *


*RexyRex!*
[/align] 


[align=center]*First name:* Winter

*Age Range/Age:* 27

*Special other:*Chris - 33

*Children?* Nope, just the dogs and the buns.

*Bunnies?* 4 - Alaska, Gixxer, Max and Takumi

*Other Pets?* 2 dogs; Maggie (8) and Jazmin (5)

*Favorite Hobby(s)* Reading, bargain shopping (NEVER pay full price) and being with my friends and family.

*Line of work?* Project Manager

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* I'm really glad that I found this forum, you guys are awesome! 















Have a great day guys! 




[/align]


----------



## Becca (Jan 25, 2009)

Great job today Jen

[HIGH 5]

Woop a new contest, now I just need to find time to enter


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning our video Jen. We are quite proud of it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 25, 2009)

Is the mysters bunny Luvmyzoocrew's Belle?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Is the mysters bunny Luvmyzoocrew's Belle?


Yes! It sure is! :highfive:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 25, 2009)

Belle says thank you for using her pic.

Good guess luvr of wabbits and polar bears


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I might of cheated a bit. 'Cause I couldn't figure out who it was.:baghead

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Belle says thank you for using her pic.
> 
> Good guess luvr of wabbits and polar bears


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool! I love the addition of an RO star!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Well I might of cheated a bit. 'Cause I couldn't figure out who it was.:baghead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 25, 2009)

How do you cheat? Apart from looking in blogs? That's part of the reason of the Mystery Bunny- it encourages people to go looking in blogs and stuff!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried some blogs but it didn't work so well. So I tried the Photo Philes and that didn't work out either. So I used my smarts. :embarrassed:


----------

